# Grey Water Tank Leak



## MarineMick (Nov 9, 2006)

I've had a problem with the shower feeding into the grey water tank. It appeared as a drip onto the ground after using the shower. I started stripping out underneath today and there is an insulated surround around the tank. I removed the access panels and put a fresh water hose into the shower tray and went underneath nearly all the showerr water is going around the tank and not into it. Before I go ripping out the whole lot from below has anyone done this? I can use my local garage pit on their closed day so I can see two straps holding up the outer skin so is there much more work after that and how are the shower hoses fed into the tank. I have a Starline 680 00 Vintage. Thanks.


----------



## dbar (Jul 16, 2011)

I have no experience of your van, but I had what sounds like a very similar problem on a shower tray at home a few years ago.

In my case, the rubber between the metal waste and the shower tray had perished, and so water was able to leak through the gap between waste and the tray. In fact, as the waste was a few mm higher than the surrounding tray, most of the shower water leaked instead of going down the waste. Most of this water than tracked along the sloping waste pipe until it joined the soil stack, and from here it ran down the stack only to leak out in the downstairs loo a floor below. 

It took me ages to work out what was going on, as everything seemed to work as normal - if I poured water straight down the shower waste, no leak.

Might not be the same with your problem, but its 30 seconds to see if this might be the cause of your problem before pulling the tank apart.

Also. MH shower trays have a habit of cracking, often around the waste.......which might cause the same sort of problem


----------

